# Harman Kardon Soundsticks III Speaker



## Toocool (Dec 11, 2011)

Theitdepot - Harman Kardon Soundsticks III Speaker

Is this worth buying? Mainly buying for the looks and the fact that it saves a bit of space.. 

Any other better alternatives? Also, do any of the high end 2.1 speakers come with built-in bluetooth so that I can play music wirelessly from my iPod touch?

Any suggestions are welcome.. Thanks


----------



## prabhu.wali (Dec 11, 2011)

well from Harman i'd expect someting more than aws design the clarity is good on those and what are ur requirements


----------



## Toocool (Dec 11, 2011)

For my desktop PC.. A lot of music and a bit of gaming.. Would love a pair of good looking speakers.. Anything with integrated Bluetooth would be great so that I can play my music wirelessly from iPod.. Remote would be nice too.. Although the Soundsticks lack both, the design is very appealing. Just looks great!


----------



## prabhu.wali (Dec 11, 2011)

yh but all the pros aside some users have complained abt the delicate wiring of the speakers and say didn't last much longer thereby leaving u only with the satellite speakers


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 11, 2011)

Buy a bluetooth dongle, then you can play your songs wirelessly as it is done in a laptop.


----------



## Toocool (Dec 12, 2011)

Sujay.. But for that the PC needs to be switched on right?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 12, 2011)

Toocool said:


> Sujay.. But for that the PC needs to be switched on right?



Yeah. I never came across any speakers having in built bluetooth.


----------

